# Graduate visa changes open opportunity to stay on in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Visa changes in Australia mean that recent international graduates have the opportunity to spend more time in the country after graduation to gain practical work experience. The changes have been made to the Temporary Graduate (subclass 485) visa to introduce new post study work arrangements for certain graduates with an Australian bachelor's, master's or doctoral [...]

Click to read the full news article: Graduate visa changes open opportunity to stay on in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

